# Restoring the shine on bodywork



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

After spending the best part of a day removing fly bodies from the front of the Hymer I have confirmed my view that this is a time-consuming job due to the loss of the original gloss finish. The organic fly material just seems to get right into the open molecular surface of the paint. They come off a lot easier from the shiny plastic grille. 

Both the front and rear ends of our 2002 Hymer have lost their shine (so it's not just over-zealous fly removal at the front end) and I want to restore the shine to reduce fly-removal problems in future. I thought of a respray but there are decals at the front end so it would have to be a Brownlows job that would need a remortgage. I don't want to pay an extortionate price.

So, has anyone tried spraying or painting over dull paintwork and decals with a clear vehicle lacquer of any kind?

Thanks

Harry


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

I would give it a good going over with T- Cut with an electric polisher or alternatley a lot of elbow grease and follow up with a good wax
Best wax in my opinion is carnauba.

Ian.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*Hymer Finish*

Harry.
If you look under Hymer forum I got this answer to a similar problem .
And it works great ..the shine is coming back from the dull chalkey finish that was on the front of MH. hope this helps.

Aido

Hi this is what I use http://www.mailspeedmarine.com/ProductDetails/mcs/productID/102558/groupID/3/category ID/8/v/d461b7ba-ed25-4a17-aa84-e782ec7d9ccb


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

*Restoring shine....*

I have always used MER Polish/Cleaner to clean the paintwork of caravans that I have owned for the last 20 years or so.. it is an excellent cleaner and polish in one and very easy to use... here is what I do... at the beginning of the caravanning season one good clean with MER and finish off with a good polish using Original Turtle Wax Polish... I find it makes cleaning and removing fly/insect squashes more easy to remove.

Give it a try... you'll be amazed !.

My apologies to those owners of huge RV's :lol:


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, Word of warning here:- *DO NOT USE T CUT * on fibregass as it contains Ammonia which long term destroys the gel coat, ther are lots of purpose made products out there, Steve


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for all replies on this.

It looks as though the marine products outfit offers the most promising route but they have several possible products. There's a teflon wax that looks promising:

http://www.mailspeedmarine.com/Prod...ID/150/v/af1a4ad5-2abc-4c2f-ac52-e595da2e39ae

as well as those suggested by contributors.

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Drew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> DO NOT USE MER.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

From a previous thread.

Regards

Drew


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe WD 40 will solve the problem.
See here http://www.myspacecoast.com/Articles/wd_40_uses.htm


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

*MER...*

Hi Drew... you've shot me there by saying "DO NOT USE MER" !!! I've been using it since i was first introduced to it in the mid 80's and never had a dull or flat patch yet !, Must be the method you're using ! Perhaps you are using a power polisher ! MER only needs a gentle circular rub by hand while applying or polishing off.

Cheers Teckie.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Restoring shine to fibreglass body*

Use Farecla G10 to restore a bloomed service on fibreglass or paintwork.
then use Concept Trade Perfect 11 as an alround polish, see www.conceptchemicals.com (click on 'Concept' then products, then from list choose 'rubbing compounds and polishes' then polishes) Although both these products should be available from a good wholesale car finishes firm. Concept also do a treatment for Blackbumper restore, but this is not applicable to your requirements.


----------



## Strathclyde (Sep 25, 2006)

We have the same problem (after a very windy and hot summer in Spain). We're also time-poor. I seem to remember reading in one of the mags about a company which specialises in paint restoration work.

Does anybody remember the article (MMM?) or know such a company specialising in motorhomes, where the fibreglass typically goes dull well before the rest of the body?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

I refer you to a thread on polishing my Winnie:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-26971-.html

Very important if you use a polisher and I can only really recommend the Porta Cable mentioned which has works by rotating and moving in and out and is on a clutch mechanism. You MUST be very careful of how long you leave the polisher on fiberglass. A car metal body will dissipate the heat very well, fiberglass does not!

Regards

Chris


----------

